# Sausage Stuffer and Cold Feet...



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

So, after waiting 12 days I got antsy and started lookin around.
I found a late model LEM 5 Pound Stuffer on Amazon for $119.95 and free shipping.
So for the extree, I changed my mind, bought the late model LEM, and canceled one I had on Back Order.
And it's going to be on it's way because *it is in stock*.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Feb 9, 2019)

LEM stuffer's are the way to go, I upgraded to their 30lb electric model and wouldn't part with it for anything enjoy it!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 9, 2019)

I had mine delivered this week, and I used it this morning for the first time.  After stripping the gears on my Christmas gift/game winner from academy, I am much happier with this one.  I think you’ll be happy.





I sure am!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2019)

Have not seen that model before. Looks really nice. I have to wonder why they added the cover to the gears. Seems like a fix for a problem that doesn't really exist. The LEM suggests the cover keeps metal shaving away from the meat, but any shavings that may come off the gears could not get past the plunger anyway. I would buy one if my stuffer ever dies...JJ


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 9, 2019)

Now start looking for small 1/2 hp motor, bicycle wheel gear and sewing machine ON/OFF foot switch to automate this beauty....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 9, 2019)

Please don't give Sonny ideas on frankensteining the stuff! LOL! If he does it, then I'll want to do it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice deal there. Now lets see some action out of it.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 9, 2019)

SE, Looks good sir !


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 9, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> Now start looking for small 1/2 hp motor, bicycle wheel gear and sewing machine ON/OFF foot switch to automate this beauty....



Someone had this posted previously
https://www.harborfreight.com/momentary-power-foot-switch-96619.html


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

InThePittBBQ said:


> LEM stuffer's are the way to go, I upgraded to their 30lb electric model and wouldn't part with it for anything enjoy it!


Holy Moly, No. I'm way beyond picking up a monster and clamping it on the counter.



73saint said:


> I had mine delivered this week, and I used it this morning for the first time.  After stripping the gears on my Christmas gift/game winner from academy, I am much happier with this one.  I think you’ll be happy.
> View attachment 387577
> 
> I sure am!


I don't due well with sitting on my thumbs waiting after I've decided on something.



chef jimmyj said:


> Have not seen that model before. Looks really nice. I have to wonder why they added the cover to the gears. Seems like a fix for a problem that doesn't really exist. The LEM suggests the cover keeps metal shaving away from the meat, but any shavings that may come off the gears could not get past the plunger anyway. I would buy one if my stuffer ever dies...JJ


It's LEM's later design. Don't know why they are changing it, probably bought into a different factory/different design.
I'm not afraid of shavings either.
Maybe somebody got a finger in the original designs gears?



dernektambura said:


> Now start looking for small 1/2 hp motor, bicycle wheel gear and sewing machine ON/OFF foot switch to automate this beauty....


No, No, No! The idea is to be able to move the meat both directions so it can be stopped and started easily by hand.



TomKnollRFV said:


> Please don't give Sonny ideas on frankensteining the stuff! LOL! If he does it, then I'll want to do it!


Tom, we are peas in a pod.



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice deal there. Now lets see some action out of it.
> Warren


Definately going to be using it, Warren. I'm stockpiling meat already. I ran off a 1 pound Stuffing this morning of left-overs. Just itching to try out the Pork and Stew meat I got packaged up. Smoke it tomorrow.



crazymoon said:


> SE, Looks good sir !


Thanks Crazymoon!



Winterrider said:


> Someone had this posted previously
> https://www.harborfreight.com/momentary-power-foot-switch-96619.html



I have one just like that. I tried it on the KitchenAid, but it wouldn't work. Didn't futz with it. Just unplugged it and went to hand running the KA's regular switch.


I think a hand cranked stuffer will be the most practical way to do the job.
The KA does fine grinding and mixing so far, for me and my easy goin ways. Low and Slow.
Watching Disco do his helped guide me to using the KA. But I can see a lot of value in a hand cranked stuffer to run off a long rope of snack sticks, and hopefully later even Kielbasa.
I made a 1 pound test batch today, smoke tomorrow. If the flavor hits right, I want to do a 5 pound batch when the stuffer hits town.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2019)

That is a good looking stuffer!
I've had a LEM 5# for several years & it's still going strong.
My gears are exposed though.
Yours looks a lot cooler!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for the like SonnyE  it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 10, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a good looking stuffer!
> I've had a LEM 5# for several years & it's still going strong.
> My gears are exposed though.
> Yours looks a lot cooler!
> Al



Hi Al,
I was thinking about the one I ordered first, and how it is back ordered, and got to lookin.
Looking lead me to this late model LEM, and I got to thinking about Warranty and Parts, and things like that. So for the $20 difference, it made sense to go with the LEM brand.  (I didn't want to spend ~$160. But my arm could be twisted for the $119.99.
And how many like and use the LEM line.
So I decided to go with what LEM is offering now, and roll the dice on them backing up the stuffer if the cast heads prove to be an Achilles Heal in actual use.
I'm one who tends to have a "Torque Wrench Arm" and rarely break things. So I don't plan on trying to force the mechanics of a stuffer.
That is my only reservation, cast parts, and pretty new design to have a proven track record, yet.

The steel framed, open gear design is a proven, great machine. Which in fact, LEM still supports with parts for it.


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2019)

That LEM stuffer looks identical to my Kitchener stuffer. Except for the label, that is. I think they all come out of the same factory in China.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Probably one mold does all as with a lot of things from China.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 10, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Please don't give Sonny ideas on frankensteining the stuff! LOL! If he does it, then I'll want to do it!



Ohhh, Tommmm....  

Guys are using their driver/drills with a 3/8" square driver and a 6 sided socket...
The guy uses his driver/drill on a driver setting so it can slip if it gets tough to move the meat. So he doesn't break the stuffer, or his wrist.

My plan remains to just hand operate.
I'm retired, My time is worthless, so I can crank till my arm falls off. (Subject to change...)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm wa iting for SonnyE to make a Red Green style sausage stuffer now..


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 10, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm wa iting for SonnyE to make a Red Green style sausage stuffer now..


----------

